# Run it's the Five Oh



## Battou (Aug 4, 2009)

Post photos of Police and law enforcement officials or vehicles.


Taken with Canon FD 85mm 1.8 on Canon EF, ASA 400 (uncropped full frame)






Bigger here

Taken with Canon FD 50mm 1.4 on Canon EF, ASA 200





Bigger here


----------



## javier (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## johngpt (Aug 6, 2009)

These are cool Battou.

Now that I know about this theme, I'll have to go get myself arrested.

Again.


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 6, 2009)

If you run some of those fat cops wont be able to catch you!!!   NICE shots


----------



## Big (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeffro said:


> If you run some of those fat cops wont be able to catch you!!!   NICE shots


Damn you Jeffro, you beat me to it!! Just pull the ol' "oh look a Dunkin Donuts!"  and then run in the opposite direction!


----------



## javier (Aug 6, 2009)

I was wondering if someone would notice that they have had one to many bagels... lol


----------



## javier (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## johngpt (Aug 6, 2009)

I've not seen too many over weight cops working for APD or Rio Rancho (my real place of residence). And Albuquerque was frequently featured on that TV show COPS. Our guys (and gals) can and will chase you down!


----------



## javier (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## johngpt (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## montesalmira (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice policewoman I must admit...
That made the shot one of a kind. 

nice shoots.


----------



## javier (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Battou (Aug 11, 2009)

Taken with Canon FDn 100-200 on Canon EF, ASA 400 (uncropped full frame)





Shot (Handheld) with Canon FDn 100-200 on Canon EF, ASA 800 (Uncropped full frame)


----------



## johngpt (Aug 11, 2009)

Battou, love your whole 'grain' photography. So good for us!

That downed power line reminds me of the years I lived in Buffalo. We'd lose about one person each winter to electrocution from a downed line in a puddle after one of our ice storms.


----------



## Battou (Aug 11, 2009)

johngpt said:


> Battou, love your whole 'grain' photography. So good for us!
> 
> That downed power line reminds me of the years I lived in Buffalo. We'd lose about one person each winter to electrocution from a downed line in a puddle after one of our ice storms.



I'm about fifty some odd miles south of Buffalo...I know the weather well


----------



## javier (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## johngpt (Aug 13, 2009)

Your street photography is superb Javier. You've been honing that eye for some time I'd guess. 

Your location is helpful too. Vast assortment of odd characters seem to hover about that LA area. Around here, to catch people walking, we'd have to go to a mall!

Just got back from your smugmug. Very nice! Glad you added that link to your signature.


----------



## E-jeezy (Aug 13, 2009)

This one was taken after receiving a ticket for excessive noise (my stereo system is too loud) lol right after one of my photography classes so i asked to take their picture


----------



## E-jeezy (Aug 13, 2009)

javier said:


>




for some reason, I'd love this picture to be in a Nike ad. "Just Do It"


----------



## johngpt (Aug 13, 2009)

E-jeezy, I so wish that I had noticed those!


----------



## javier (Aug 13, 2009)

johngpt said:


> Your street photography is superb Javier. You've been honing that eye for some time I'd guess.
> 
> Your location is helpful too. Vast assortment of odd characters seem to hover about that LA area. Around here, to catch people walking, we'd have to go to a mall!
> 
> Just got back from your smugmug. Very nice! Glad you added that link to your signature.



Thanks John.
I have been street shooting for about 2 years now and very much on a learning curve. Thanks for the kind words.
javier


----------



## E-jeezy (Aug 13, 2009)

I had to have some fun out of this, great photo....


----------



## javier (Aug 13, 2009)

E-jeezy said:


> I had to have some fun out of this, great photo....



*Oh, I love it!!!!*


----------



## javier (Aug 13, 2009)

E-jeezy said:


>



Oh, I missed this one. Boy that fellow looks like he could give the cop a beat down...Great capture


----------



## E-jeezy (Aug 13, 2009)

javier said:


> Oh, I missed this one. Boy that fellow looks like he could give the cop a beat down...Great capture



Ohh yeah, he was a big guy...unfortunately I happened to be about 200 yards away and in slow moving traffic, so it was difficult to get a decent shot


----------



## AlexGray (Aug 13, 2009)

E-jeezy said:


> I had to have some fun out of this, great photo....


 Thats so great haha. Id say you could sell that but i dont think nike wants to promote stuff like that :lmao:


----------



## johngpt (Aug 13, 2009)

AlexGray said:


> E-jeezy said:
> 
> 
> > I had to have some fun out of this, great photo....
> ...


Especially since the guy got caught!  

We need one where the perp is getting away cause the Nikes are so fast!


----------



## javier (Aug 13, 2009)

Here is another.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 13, 2009)

Oho, he's giving you the once over!


----------



## Daki_One (Aug 17, 2009)




----------

